# pool filter sand and cancer?



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I went to home depot today, they got a bag of "quickrete pool filter sand" for $6.99. on the back it says that it "contains a chemical that the state of California considers to cause cancer" what's up with that? is this the right stuff to use for the fish tank?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

California thinks everything causes cancer except the sun.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> California thinks everything causes cancer except the sun.


LOL <<<<<<literally


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I realize that but still, should I get something else, any suggestions?
I saw something called quickrete commericial grade, there was a medium grade as well, playsand etc.....


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> lilscoots said:
> 
> 
> > California thinks everything causes cancer except the sun.
> ...


Yea people here are stupid so they have to put that on it so they dont eat it, the sun doesnt have one do to its hard to eat the sun with out dieing . But you're fine with that sand , **** I used sand from the park in my convict pond lol, sand is sand just dont eat it and your fine.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

It realy has that warning on 90% of everything for sale here, dont worry about it


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > lilscoots said:
> ...


This made me LOL again!! "So they don't eat it"!!!!

Seriously though....that sand will be just fine. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a general note here, most sand does have that warning on it. It is recommended not to breathe in any extremely fine particles (dust) of sand because they can become lodged in the lungs.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Just a general note here, most sand does have that warning on it. It is recommended not to breathe in any extremely fine particles (dust) of sand because they can become lodged in the lungs.


Don't give CA any ideas....they may start to put "do not snort sand label" on the bag!


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > Just a general note here, most sand does have that warning on it. It is recommended not to breathe in any extremely fine particles (dust) of sand because they can become lodged in the lungs.
> ...


:lol: !!!


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

As stated, the warning is there from the dust. Sand is silica, and the silica dust is why they have the warning. That said, you'd have to be exposed to a lot of dust to worry, hardly an issue if it's in a fish tank!


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

lilscoots said:


> California thinks everything causes cancer except the sun.


This is my all-time favorite thread! :lol:


----------

